# Apples GIANT poos...sorry i know its gross!!!



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

sooo my beautiful little apple who is meant to be a delicate little lady lays out these GIGANTIC poos.....seriously i dont know how these things come out of her little body.....they look like they should be comming out of liek a 20 lbs dog and she is a little over 17 weeks and 2 1/2 lbs.......ive been looking at the raw diet cause i have heard alot in the threads here that their poos become alot more managable....i currently have her on blue buffalo small breed puppy....but plan on putting her back onto acana wich was what she came home to me with......but im also looking into the raw diet.....anyone have any suggestions....meal plans etc so my poor little girl can go back to being her girly self ahahahaha thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You can go to the raw diet area and look around, read some posts, and see if it interests you. If you are wanting to do a prey model diet, you will begin with cornish hen or chicken and eventually work up to 80% meat, 10% bone, 10% organs.

Here's a couple threads to get you going ....

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/raw-food/49576-you-considering-raw-diet.html

Heather wrote a great post today with lots of good links .....

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/raw-food/57337-educating-people-whole-prey-2.html

I like Acana better than Blue Buffalo but both are good foods. Perhaps she is grain intolerant? Is she getting extra treats or other foods?

Perhaps you are overfeeding?


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

my breeder said she should be free feeding so she eats when she wants....she goes through i would say no more than half a cup to a cup of food a day.....but yes i am feeding her treats for trainging purposes....i feed her freeze dried beef liver but each peice is basically a crumb i break it up sooo small......i am definatly interested in the raw diet.....apple also has brown stains under her eyes wich i heard the raw diet helps to prevent......so it sounds liek somthing that would benefit her in more ways than one....thank you for the links i really appreciate it!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh goodness! If she's 2.5 pounds and she's eating a cup of food a day, that is a LOT of food!! I bet that is contributing to her ginormous poops.  

The beef liver should be fine in very small quantities. It can cause loose stools.

If you're interested in starting raw, we will sure help you.


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

ahaha yah she usually eats about half a cup i would say but on the odd occasion she eats more......and i have experienced the loose stool with the beef liver......so i started giving it to her in crumbs and that seems to have helped......im very interested int he raw diet.....i have been trying to find set meal plans so i can get a better idea of what i should be looking at but im having a hard time.......


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

far out she is eating alot for such a small girl!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

For the first week or so you will just be feeding bone-in chicken parts. I usually get a one pound cornish hen, whack it up into about 8 chunks of meat and bone, and that's 2 ounces each piece. Feed the bone-in chicken pieces several times a day. For a 4 month old puppy, I'd probably do 3-4 meals a day of the chicken. Once she is tolerating that well, you can move on to other proteins. Puppies don't need the super slow transition that older dogs need.

There are several here more experienced in feeding puppies and I'm sure they'll chime in and help! You might get more help though, if you post a new thread over on the raw forum so more people will see your post.  

Raw Food - Chihuahua Forum : Chihuahua Breed Dog Forums


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

everyone on this forum is SO helpful!! thank you so much...its awsome knowing that i have very imformative ppl ready to help a complete stranger!!! makes me feel all warm and fuzzy ahahahahaha


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

and apple definatly appreciates it too!!! lol


----------

